# Cilantro substitute?



## thathdbandit (Aug 14, 2011)

Hi guys, any ideas for a substitute for cilantro, its almost impossible to get it in my area of the UK, thanks.


----------



## DanMcG (Aug 14, 2011)

I have seen a few recipes interchange cilantro with italian parsley. I've also read that  half parsley/half mint and celery leaves works


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 14, 2011)

It's a weed Bro!...It grows fast and is hardy. A bottle of Coriander seed from the local market, a pot or patch of dirt and you be up to your knees in Cilantro in a couple of weeks!...JJ


----------



## thathdbandit (Aug 14, 2011)

cheers guys


----------



## tjohnson (Aug 14, 2011)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> It's a weed Bro!...It grows fast and is hardy. A bottle of Coriander seed from the local market, a pot or patch of dirt and you be up to your knees in Cilantro in a couple of weeks!...JJ




I used to grow Cilanto in a small pot on the window sill.

TJ


----------



## jsdspif (Aug 14, 2011)

I was thinking of that the other day . I like it fresh for guacamole or salsa but I only use about 1/10 of the bundle or whatever you call the amount , so I throw the rest away . Anyway , a lot of what I read had people suggesting trying cumin . I bought some cumin but I haven't tried it yet . I did end up buying another jar of dried cilantro anyway . I suppose I could buy some fresh and dry the remainder of what I don't use in the future . You might try just a small amount of cumin in a small amount of whatever you're making , that way if you don't care for it you haven't seasoned the entire amount of whatever .


----------



## scooper (Aug 14, 2011)

Look up Culantro. 

http://www.google.com/search?q=cula...s=org.mozilla:en-US:official&client=firefox-a

It does not bolt to seed nearly as fast as cilantro.  The leaves are thicker, and need to be chopped finely.  Flavor is almost identical.


----------

